# I Miss My Bike



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

I've only just lurked on this site. 

A long time ago, when I was nineteen, I fell for a DeRosa at the LBS. They happened to have a Campy 50th Anniversary Grupo on hand. Can you imagine a more beautiful combination? 

So, I paid for it in installments over a year, and finally was able to take it home. I had to sell it a few years ago, to help pay my way out of college expenses. 

I have another bike now (a Klein), it's nice but I doubt I will ever find a ride as nice as my DeRosa. Enjoy your bikes, they are truly a work of art.

Cheers!


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

You can never bring back the past, but you can get another DeRosa for the future past- just a thought.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

California L33 said:


> You can never bring back the past, but you can get another DeRosa for the future past- just a thought.


Thanks Cal. Been thinking along those lines...now just wheeeeere to find another intact Campy 50th? (I believe only 700 made) and the price for it would now be...:mad2: 

Have a great one.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Thanks Cal. Been thinking along those lines...now just wheeeeere to find another intact Campy 50th? (I believe only 700 made) and the price for it would now be...:mad2:
> 
> Have a great one.


I would think a period DeRosa with a Campy Groupo would give you pretty much the same bike. You specified a preference for the ride over your current Klein, so even if the special anniversary pieces aren't available I'd think building a bike with identical ride properties would be fairly straightforward, but keep in mind your nostalgia for the "one that got away" might be coloring your perceptions. 

If it has to be identical, then I have one word for you- eBay. (I've even seen software that automatically searches eBay for you whenever you're online.) Heck, you might even find the one (edit) you had to sell.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Actually 15,000 sets were made*

...and you can still find complete New Old Stock sets, but they are expensive. The lower the serial number, the more expensive also....



OldEndicottHiway said:


> Thanks Cal. Been thinking along those lines...now just wheeeeere to find another intact Campy 50th? (I believe only 700 made) and the price for it would now be...:mad2:
> 
> Have a great one.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks guys.

15,000 sets? I wonder if they had a "first" and then subsequent releases? Perhaps the boys at the shop were feeding me poop. I bought the group in late 1986 and maybe at that time, only 700 sets were out? If that's the case, double-waaahh. Hindsight truly is 20/20; if I had known then, I would have left the group in the box.

It was a fine group though, smooth, dead silent and always functioned perfectly with very little tuning. 

You all have a great day.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 15,000 sets? I wonder if they had a "first" and then subsequent releases? Perhaps the boys at the shop were feeding me poop. I bought the group in late 1986 and maybe at that time, only 700 sets were out? If that's the case, double-waaahh. Hindsight truly is 20/20; if I had known then, I would have left the group in the box.
> 
> ...


http://www.melpintoimports.com/hardtofinditems.html

Sit down before you click it. Like I said, I doubt you'll need the anniversary edition to enjoy the bike. 

http://www.campyonly.com/history/50th.html


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

California L33 said:


> http://www.melpintoimports.com/hardtofinditems.html
> 
> Sit down before you click it. Like I said, I doubt you'll need the anniversary edition to enjoy the bike.
> 
> http://www.campyonly.com/history/50th.html


Yes, I'm glad I was sitting down. I figured they were up there in price. Was very good to see it nonetheless, I even remember the box and certificate. To think my set only cost me $600 or so. :mad2: 

Thank you so much for the links. I don't think I can justify spending 4-10K for a group, no matter how much I'd love to have it again. But, lucky me for having had it in the first place, eh? Maybe as you've said, I'll have another DeRosa built up with some other pretty Campy components. 

Thanks for your input. Have a good one.


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

*Go for a Super Record set-up*

I would assume the 50th anniversary set was based on the Super Record set of the time but with a few cosmetic changes? NOS Super Record will likely be more in your price range. 

Takmanjapan


----------

